# Turquatic, Amuse, Patternmaker & More



## Ms. Z (Jul 17, 2006)

My I’m sooooooooooo broke July haul

Ø      Turquatic e/s
Ø      Redd L/L
Ø      Amuse persona/screenviny e/s
Ø      Mineralize Powder in Medium
Ø      Patternmaker Warm Eyes, Pink Lips, Coral Lips, Flushed Naked blush & both Brush Sets
Ø      Dior Detective face palette
Ø      Laura Mercier Foundation
Ø      train case *from Nordstrom
Ø      ID Tag
*not pictured: Clinique concealer & gel eyeliner 

additions to my July Hauls
15 minutes l/s
Hover l/l
MAC lip conditioner


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ooo how do you like that Dior palette?


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 17, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 17, 2006)

I used it on Saturday on my eyes.  It's very pretty; two of the colors are to sparkly to wear to work.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Ooo how do you like that Dior palette?_


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jul 17, 2006)

nice hual !!!!!
but a few questions....

who makes ur train case??
where can i buy it???
how much was it???


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 17, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Love the Dior palette. Must get it!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 
_nice hual !!!!!
but a few questions....

who makes ur train case??  Not sure, I'll take a look into it tonight.
where can i buy it???  Nordstrom (Westchester)
how much was it???_

 
 $135 (they have a smaller version for about $85-95)
*only the large one has an extra lid; so that you can take it apart & only carry around the top part.  The top of the case has two deep fold out trays, the case has adjustable dividers, the middle sections tray can be removed, and it has a deep bottom (w/no dividers)


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_$135 (they have a smaller version for about $85-95)[/size]
*only the large one has an extra lid; so that you can take it apart & only carry around the top part.  The top of the case has two deep fold out trays, the case has adjustable dividers, the middle sections tray can be removed, and it has a deep bottom (w/no dividers)
_

 
omg THANK YOU SOO MUCH !

can u take pics of it???


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 
_omg THANK YOU SOO MUCH !

can u take pics of it???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi!
I am so sorry that I had not had the oppurtunity to take more photos.  I found these on ebay; practically identical (I think the black one is it) to the one I purchased (which I may return).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALUMINUM-ROLLING-MAKEUP-COSMETIC-TRAIN-CASE-BAG-FOR-MAC_W0QQitemZ170011293597QQihZ007QQcategoryZ75053Q  QrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALUMINUM-ROLLING-MAKEUP-COSMETIC-TRAIN-CASE-BAG-for-MAC_W0QQitemZ260012340970QQihZ016QQcategoryZ21015Q  QrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 14, 2006)

*traincase / train case*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 
_omg THANK YOU SOO MUCH !

can u take pics of it???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I returned it, did not suit my needs (it was too small in width & the openings too deep,  but I liked the fact that it had wheels)  Now I have to keep looking, so many to pick from, I don't know which one to buy!  Below are a few that I am considering.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 17, 2006)

I have the MAC version of this, and I think it's too small for me. But, it's great for travel - i take a lot of business trips and the straps are great and it's the perfect size for carry ons.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_ 
I have the MAC version of this, and I think it's too small for me. But, it's great for travel - i take a lot of business trips and the straps are great and it's the perfect size for carry ons._

 
Yes, that one is too small.  I want something big, not to travel but to have everything in one place.  I just purchased the one below.  
*What I like about it:*

I'ts large 
Attractive 
it's an upright model 
Adjustable dividers 
Rounded corners 
Removable cart handle 
*What I dislike:*

The pull out trays are made of ribbed/grooved plastic and are not foam or fabric covered. 
Those plastic dividers were not easy to remove/move on trays in row 2-4 
The alignment of the trays does not allow you to view certain items.  
I like it, but don't love it; it will probably be shipped back this week.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 30, 2006)

that dior pallette is lookin sexy~!


----------



## kels1292 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice haul!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Jealous!


----------

